# Update on Birmingham



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just for those who care...

So I stayed in Birmingham, Alabama last night and visited Redeemer OPC (suggested by Andrew) and I was happy that I was able to participate in worship at a good reformed church yesterday. It was a small church, I think they are pretty new too. It was well hidden behind a shopping center down a back alley... So I was glad to find it. And out of the 15 or so people in the room, I knew someone! Can you believe that??? What a surprise! I knew Patrick from Westminster OPC. He disappeared, I think in 2004, and after all these years I find him...

Also, today I went to the actual store of SGCB, which is not too far away. What a wonderful store with wonderful people!

And now I'm in Jackson MS! I'm only here for a couple days... I wonder if there's anything special I can do here...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2008)

Alex -- You sure get around, brother!  I'm glad you were blessed at Redeemer. I spoke at length last night with one my best friends who happens to go to that church and he told me that he was just called to be a teacher there. He was formerly a PCA pastor and professor at GPTS. 

Speaking of seminaries, RTS Jackson may be a place to visit. 

That's an amazing discount at SGCB, btw.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah... My job takes me all over the country. A good thing I like what I do. 

Interesting. Dr. Jerry Crick gave the sermon last night. Very nice man. He said that he was from the PCA. And he went to Greenville with my pastor from Westminster OPC.
It's amazing how truly small this world really is...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> Yeah... My job takes me all over the country. A good thing I like what I do.
> 
> Interesting. Dr. Jerry Crick gave the sermon last night. Very nice man. He said that he was from the PCA. And he went to Greenville with my pastor from Westminster OPC.
> It's amazing how truly small this world really is...



That's him.


----------



## Tim (Sep 30, 2008)

I am so glad that you were able to attend! I was there for 5 months. Yes, it is a well-hidden little place, being behind the shopping center, but the facility is very nice isn't it? Dr. Crick is a good preacher too.

Alex, you have made me very happy to hear of your good time of fellowship with my Christian brothers and sisters that I miss so much. I traveled 55 miles each way, twice a week to be with these people.


----------

